# Raw Moose Meat?



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I am new here! I have two male Aussies who have been on Raw for about 4 months now. The changes I have seen are amazing! My Red Merle's coat has changed dramatically, he is soft and his coat has "popped". His teeth are pearly white (even though he is only 15 months old). 
I normally feed Turkey Necks in the morning and Chicken Backs at night, and add organs every couple days. 
Anyways, my boss gave us some Moose meat, they said it was extra clippings from their butcher. It has been frozen for a couple weeks with me and it just divided it up into containers and put it back into the freezer. The meat looks dark, fresh and healthy but I just want to make sure I can feed it without problems. 
Please let me know if anyone has fed moose meat. 
Thanks!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Momof2Aussies said:


> Hi, I am new here! I have two male Aussies who have been on Raw for about 4 months now. The changes I have seen are amazing! My Red Merle's coat has changed dramatically, he is soft and his coat has "popped". His teeth are pearly white (even though he is only 15 months old).
> I normally feed Turkey Necks in the morning and Chicken Backs at night, and add organs every couple days.
> Anyways, my boss gave us some Moose meat, they said it was extra clippings from their butcher. It has been frozen for a couple weeks with me and it just divided it up into containers and put it back into the freezer. The meat looks dark, fresh and healthy but I just want to make sure I can feed it without problems.
> Please let me know if anyone has fed moose meat.
> Thanks!


I've not fed moose meat, but it sounds delish! I'm so jealous! I would feed it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would love to feed moose if I could, but in Alabama It's not real likely unfortunantly. Have you fed any other proteins besides turkey and chicken? Moose is a red meat which is going to be much richer. Feed a small amount at a time at first.

And, pictures of you aussies is a "must"! I have three myself.


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome! I will add a bit to their meals tonight. 
I have not fed anything else other then chicken and turkey. 
My 5 month old Aussie had parvo when he was younger so we have been going easy on his tummy, but he is doing extremely well. 
I will add some pictures of my boys. The forum won't allow me to add the ones from the good camera because the files are too big


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They are beautiful! Definantly try to start getting some more red meats added in. They are the most nutritious.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't fed to much of it just because I have been given much. I do feed quite a bit of Elk, antelope and deer though and it is dark red too.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I live in Alaska part of the year. Moose are as thick as mosquitoes there. It's good meat. The only problem with it is that I tend to eat all the moose meat I can get before my dogs get it. But when I share, they quite enjoy it and it's good, clean meat.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I would love to have moose meat to feed. My rule of thumb with any wild game meat, is to just freeze for two weeks and then feed away.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Moose is a staple in my dogs diet.. A lot of people here just hunt for something to do unfortunately and with moose being one of the only big game here (and them being HUGE) I get a lot of donations from my family. None of my family hunt for something to do, they do eat what they get and don't just go for the biggest animal they see, I am happy about that, but they get some from their friends, their family, etc. and eventually it ends up freezer burnt and in my dogs stomachs :smile:

I love love love moose!! It has to be my favorite meat. Honestly, the dogs don't get it unless it is freezer burnt, or I am feeling overly generous that day :biggrin:


----------

